# Affordable 24 Hour watches



## lukeaar (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been lurking a bit and have seen some really nice 24 hour watches, but they all seem to be quite expensive. Are there any reasonably priced (say, <$500) 24 hour watches being made?

If there are none around, can you pick up a quality second hander for that price? And if so, are any of you guys selling ;-)

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

I think you need to have a better look around. Several watches have been discussed in this forum that sell for way less than US$500.
Try the Mercedes for starters or a couple of the Russian mechanical types.


----------



## jefflee1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think what Luke means is he is tring to find a waytch with a 24hr dial only. Not a watch with tradional 12 3, 6 ,9 and the "24hr" in small print. 
Some of the watches with GMT hand on them are nice, but not exactly what I am looking for. 
I really don't want to buy a russian watch.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Tauchmeister T0189 < US$200, 
Messerschmitt "Day and Night" < US$350, 
Mercedes lookalike of the two abovementioned < US$60
The aaawatchclub sells various models with 12 or 24 at the top, all for less than US$100.


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

if you don't mind, you may want to take a look at some Russian 24hrs, like Volmax Aviators, Sturmanskie World Travelers, around US$220 for each.


----------



## JohnWatch (Jun 26, 2010)

I have two Sturmanskie 24h dial mechanical watches and they are both quite nice and keep good time. Might not be the most precise watches but are on average level with most mechanical watches, i guess. 

They are affordable and imo, worth every penny!
One of the two is a World Traveler just like pcke2000 said and i agree that you should have a look at these, much better than chinese watches and bit below swiss watches.
Certainly worth a try and for those prices, you can´t go wrong! 
One of them is a year old, the other four months and they give me no problems so I´m quite satisfied and people ask about them, especially when they don´t notice that it´s a 24h dial and tell me my watch is wrong and i let them figure that it is indeed correct. Usually the response is a smile and most friends i have just love them and learn fast how to tell time.

I guess they think I´m a watch fanatic and now look at my watches to avoid surprises or just to give a opinion. 
They are rare, compared to"normal"12h watches but people get curious about them and seem to enjoy the dials. Maybe this will end up in one of them buying one for themselves!


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

JohnWatch said:


> I have two Sturmanskie 24h dial mechanical watches and they are both quite nice and keep good time. Might not be the most precise watches but are on average level with most mechanical watches, i guess.
> 
> They are affordable and imo, worth every penny!
> One of the two is a World Traveler just like pcke2000 said and i agree that you should have a look at these, much better than chinese watches and bit below swiss watches.
> ...


Johnwatch, thank you very much for your comment. could you please let me know which model of Sturmanskie world traveler you bought? and actually how accurately it runs? thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Dirk Dingle (Apr 30, 2011)

*24hr watches take a bit of getting used to regardless of how much they cost *:think: :-d :-d


----------



## DanC (Dec 25, 2010)

Dirk Dingle said:


> *24hr watches take a bit of getting used to regardless of how much they cost *:think: :-d :-d


I agree. It took me a few days to get used to my Raketa but now I love it. I really want another 24 hour watch.


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

DanC said:


> I agree. It took me a few days to get used to my Raketa but now I love it. I really want another 24 hour watch.


I found Craig at russia2all.com has some Sturmanskie world traveler 24 hr watches for sale, the prices are really good


----------



## Luxury Bazaar (Jul 28, 2010)

lukeaar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been lurking a bit and have seen some really nice 24 hour watches, but they all seem to be quite expensive. Are there any reasonably priced (say, <$500) 24 hour watches being made?
> 
> ...


The Messerschmitt Day and Night 24-hour watch comes to mind, but to be honest, you may just want to wait a little longer, save up a bit more money, and buy a more proper, expensive 24-hour watch. Quality definitely shows, even the difference between a $500 and, say, $2000 watch is quite obvious in most cases... Just an idea. And remember: Patience is a virtue


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been looking for an affordable 24 hour dial watch. I have found that Alpha HK makes a 24 hr watch. I have heard good things about them. Not sure if they are worth it though. For $80 might be worth a shot just to see.






(not my picture)


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

As you say, for 80$ you cannot go wrong. I got one some time ago and it's working fine whenever I wear it. I'm still in the look out for a nice strap for it. Here are 2 pics of the watch:


----------

